# A ferret found me!



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Actually, over the last 2 days, I've found 2 ferrets, but the first one got away. We live way off the road, in the woods with no immediate neighbors for almost 1/2 mile away, across a ravine with a creek in it.

I found a ferret in the goat pen inside the barn Fri. morning! But it had no hair on it's tail and at first I thought it was a rat! I have never actually seen a ferret in living color, only on tv. So, then I thought, a really big mink? (but it didn't try and bite me like a wild mink would), so I settled on a ferret! Anyway, I caught it and put it in a 5 gal. bucket with a lid. I had heavy leather gloves on, but it didn't struggle!

I was taking it to the vet clinic on my way to work, figuring maybe they would either know who lost one, or keep it! The critter somehow got the lid off the bucket, now I have a "wild" animal in my truck. I stopped the truck, still on my long driveway and opened the door, it jumped out! At this point I was really late for work!  Not a good thing! So, feeling kind of bad, I drove off! 

Fast forward to late this afternoon (Sat.). Cold and rainy all day. My dh looks out the window and says, hey- there is your ferret! Yup, there it was, in the driveway, stalking my hens! I caught it, put it back in the bucket and put a better lid on, suddenly realizing, this one was twice as large as the other one and this one had hair on the tail! 

As near as I can figure, someone dumped the pair off on a back road! 
I got a hamster cage from my daughter and put shavings, cat food and water in it. The ferret went right in the cage and gobbled the cat food down! Then he curled up and went to sleep. Poor thing. What do I do with it? I can't keep it! (but it is so cute!)

If anyone wants it, PM me. It looks really healthy and young- teeth are nice and white. I think it might be a male- it's kind of muscular!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That was nice of you to take it in. Hopefully you can find a home for him. Maybe try contacting a ferret rescue group.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Look for a tattoo in it's ear. They usually look like 2 dots of blue ink. That tattoo means that it is descented and neutered/spayed.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Update on the ferret- The only pet store around said they would take him! They said he was a huge male! Very friendly and calm. (I held him with gloves).
He had no tattoo! We held a pen light to his ears, nope- no tattoo! Anyway, they are going to care for him, flea bath, correct food and have a vet check
him over. I hope the female comes back, I feel so badly for her being out in the cold. They are obviously pets and cared for at one time! 

Very strange to have loose ferrets around here! (and if they had babies, not a good thing!).


----------



## Vacero (Oct 21, 2013)

Ok, just joined and I'm not to versed on blogging...My wife and I own a cattle ranch and inherited a small herd of milking goats and 2 young bucks. We've been milking 5 but want to stop milking and need advice. Thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

At least you found a place for him to go. Probably someone who could not care for them any longer and just let them go in the woods. Hopefully the female will come back.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I am glad you found a home for him, I belong to a ferret board also and was going to cross post this to find him a home, but since you already have I won't bother.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

NubianFan said:


> I am glad you found a home for him, I belong to a ferret board also and was going to cross post this to find him a home, but since you already have I won't bother.


Thanks! I was at a loss what to do with him. I feel so bad the female got away. (it was smaller). If I find the female, I'll pm you. We have had a lot of burglaries around the county due to druggies needing money- I wonder if someone had stolen these two!

Anyway, thank you for your thoughtfulness!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

If the female's tail was hairless she most likely had a condition called "rat tail" It isn't life threatening or anything it is fairly common in ferrets and usually clears up by the next shedding.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Vacero said:


> Ok, just joined and I'm not to versed on blogging...My wife and I own a cattle ranch and inherited a small herd of milking goats and 2 young bucks. We've been milking 5 but want to stop milking and need advice. Thanks


 I just saw your post. Welcome to the forum! There are so many helpful people here, that almost any question usually gets a prompt answer! I'm sorry this was overlooked!

This is how I dry off my Alpine does:
Start cutting back on the feed for a couple of weeks, then start milking once a day for about 2 weeks, while keeping the feed amounts down. They still need hay or forage. I basically just stop milking for 5 days at that point, then milk them out completely and wait another 5 days. Usually, they are not making any more milk. If they still have a decent udder, milk that out and I dry treat with "Tomorrow" to prevent mastitis upon the next freshening.

I know there area many other ways, but cutting back on the feed is the main thing. If you have to quit immediately, be sure and milk them out in a few days to relieve the pressure.


----------

